# Price for bale of wheat straw in your area?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Lots of talk of straw prices going up due to less wheat being planted this year. What aare straw prices doing in your area?


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Right now I am loading 53ft trailers and the straw supply is getting tight but in a week or two we will be cutting over seed and can either hay it or make straw out of it depending on market demands. There is a big wheat crop in my area and constuction is slack so I think straw prices will hold steady.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Still the same as in the fall $50 for a 3'X3'X8' bale...so far.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Small squares here and now are $4.00. I can't see them going up much higher than that.


----------

